# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  O valor do PH durante a noite ... ?

## João Magano

Outras questões:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

de dia:

* fauna consome oxigénio e produz co2
* flora consome co2 e produz oxigénio (fotossíntese)

de noite:

* fauna e flora consomem oxigénio e produzem co2

----------

